# Lets See Your Fishing Fails..



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

figured i would try to start a fun topic on your fishing fails lets see pics, vids, or hear some storys

i will get us started


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Inexperienced buddy trying to cast this lure had a bit much to drink


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

:headknock


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

No pics, but about 17 years ago fishing a honey hole tournament on Rayburn in late winter. Throwing a suspending deep diving "Long A" at an underwater hump just out from rattlesnake Island.
Caught about a 2.5 -3 lb fish , and due to the cold weather, my hands weren't functioning properly.
Well, long story short, wound up with one hook in middle finger on left hand. Chit!!!!!
Lay the fish on the deck and use the same hand to hold him down and start trying to remove the other 2 trebles from the fish and then focus my attention on my hand. No joy, right hand slipped and wound up with front treble embedded in between index and middle finger on right hand. 
The fish starts floppkng around, driving the hooks deeper and deeper until I finally put my weight on him on the deck to stop all movement.
Now, I'm begging him to let ME GO!
Seen a guy a couple 300 yards or so away and use my trolling motor (thank god for foot controlled trolling motors) to head his way.
Only thing we could do was cut the hooks from the bait and let the fish go.
Obviously, I skipped the weigh in and headed to the hospital. Tough driving a boat, loading it, and then driving to the emergency room with a hook in each handhwell:
Not too many of my friends have heard that story:redface:

Â©


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*My Brother*

This is what happen to my brother after too many beers!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Walked off the boat a few times. No pics but it was funny.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

My friend thought it would be a good idea to get a big plug out of a wahoo's mouth by _hand_. Not a good idea and ended up with a hook buried in his finger. Pic is after some blood wiped away and hook was cut off. We pulled the hook out and went back to fishing. Ouch!


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

To the bone


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

The funnest was a board member down at a mid coast boat ramp where we had one old boat and 2 families and about 8 kids blocking one ramp and in the way on the other with a bunch of boats trying to get in and out of the water (Should be against the law to work on your boat at a busy launch.) 

Finally get to launch his BC and it did not start and as it slides off the trailer he keeps laying out just like a cartoon and the boat slowly slides out from under him as he is holding on to the trailer and the boat went out from under his feet. It was a Kodak moment for sure. I am trying to get a rope to get the boat under control and you can not get or the boardwalk for all the kids in the way plus I am still crying so hard that I cannot see. About the time he finally gets the rope the pulls the kill switch on and off and the boat starts. 

Did tell him that others were complaining that he was wasting as much time at the ramp as the other families that were there working on their boat all afternoon blocking one ramp but the question is for a 16 ft deep sided boat how can you put 10 or 12 people in it if it is not from Cuba.   Inquiring minds want to know.

One of my funnest moments.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

dang smack how do you walk off a boat??


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I had a treble from a 1/4oz rooster tail buried into my scalp when I was about 10
No pics but it hurt like heck when my dad said he had to push it thru, cut off barb, then remove hook. I still have that lure in my tackle box.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

abh316 said:


> dang smack how do you walk off a boat??


It was a Baby Cat the second time, I blame it on being a small boat. The first time was on a trip with Zeitgeist and his Dad and Uncle Dave. We had so much gear on the deck of the boat I had to walk on the gunnel to get to the console from the front and I had a few beers, bare feet and stepped on the cleat and it took me out. I fell in the water with the boat moving and grabbed the wading ladder and Uncle Dave was still on the throttle dragging me across Matagorda Bay. Pretty funny.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I fell out of the boat in East Matagorda Bay in February years ago. I had no waders on, and it was like 4 am. I just hooked a large trout, landed it, turned around with my back to the gunwale. Someone moved in the boat and i lost my balance, rod in one hand fish in the other. I fell backwards over the side on to an oyster reef in 4 ft of cold water. I wasn't about to let go of that fish, so in I went. 

I've heard plenty of stories about forgetting the trolling motor was on high speed, and hitting the switch, and being thrown from the boat.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

just about fell out of my seat laughing at some of these story's 
trying to un-see some of the pics


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It was a Baby Cat the second time, I blame it on being a small boat. The first time was on a trip with Zeitgeist and his Dad and Uncle Dave. We had so much gear on the deck of the boat I had to walk on the gunnel to get to the console from the front and I had a few beers, bare feet and stepped on the cleat and it took me out. I fell in the water with the boat moving and grabbed the wading ladder and Uncle Dave was still on the throttle dragging me across Matagorda Bay. Pretty funny.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Glad he didn't drag you across a shallow oyster bed.....but you could draw a few sharks that way.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Fell out of my kayay in about 10" of water on top of an oyster bed. Got in one side and out the other all in one motion. Very thorough job I was soaked from head to toe. I gathered all my stuff and paddled back to my truck. To add insult to injury (oyster shells are sharp) on the way I was paddling hard and struggling to make headway. When I unloaded my stuff I realized I had gathered up everything except the anchor. :headknock:redface:


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Never ran this water before and came in hot and got stuck in 3 inches on sand bottom. Pic of my two buddies who were along for the ride lol.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

[/URL] 028 by jampen, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Bigger








[/URL] 028 by jampen, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

C-KRIGAR said:


> Never ran this water before and came in hot and got stuck in 3 inches on sand bottom. Pic of my two buddies who were along for the ride lol.
> View attachment 637658


they look like good sports about the whole thing


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

I start hurting just looking at some of these ouch!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Oops*










Not near as bad as most of these but not fun.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Coworker couple weeks ago stuck himself with 12/0 sea demon. He was pitching a bait over a leader hung up


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

ShallowSport24 said:


> Not near as bad as most of these but not fun.


Dude, I don't know..that right there looks terrible. Right in corner of nail. Id rather take one in the cheek than there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

AguaMala said:


> Coworker couple weeks ago stuck himself with 12/0 sea demon. He was pitching a bait over a leader hung up


%$$%! that will ruin a day fast, hope he recovers completely..


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> they look like good sports about the whole thing


They hadn't ran out of beer yet.:spineyes:


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













u can NOT Hold on to a rig in one hand and 250 lb person in other hand in 2ft seas... Something gonna give


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

The buddy that was laid out flat trying to keep his BC from coming off the trailer got me one time.

We just beat a norther across E Maty to the south side when the thing showed up hour or so early. This is what made me want to buy a Baby Cat. The norther hit and we had 25-30+ winds and made it back across in 3 ft + seas reasonably dry till we got to the other side and went up above the reefs to change clothes next to the shore. 

Calm right there and buddy changed then at my time I was reaching into the front hatch when the BC made a quick lurch and I did a back flip off the side of the boat into 3ft of water grabbing my glasses as I went over. Came up laughing but did not see the reported boat that made the "wake" that thru me off as buddy swore it was not him.???? 
Cold ride bk to the harbor from the first cut in wet clothes and wet waders looking for a second set of dry clothes. Worst thing was we did not get to fish. Slicks popping everywhere and good trout water for about 1 minute after the norther hit which was 5 minutes after we anchored and were heading for the fish.

What do you think?

Thought about taking Mac out fishing E Maty out of the BC and kayaks some time and wondered if an old tree stand harness might keep him from falling or stepping off the BC if you clipped it to the grab rail on a tight tether? Would not want him to step or or be dragged beside the boat either.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

This is a story I posted a while back.......

Once again, Pop, cousin Bob, and I were strung out on the 2ond bar, somewhere between Pass Cavallo, and the the big jetties. We were all about 50 yds apart, and catching keeper trout on just about every cast. The water was very clear, but the wind had come up, and big ole swells were rolling in and breaking on the 2ond bar. You really had to watch them and turn sideways to keep them from knocking you down.

I was playing a trout, and looked down the bar and saw pop landing one. But just as he grabbed it, a wave broke in front of him, driving the trout, lure and hand right into his crotch. I noticed it was taking him a long time to string it.

Then I heard pop, could barely hear him over the surf breaking, "Help me, hep me!" Pop didn't fish with his teeth in, and his "Help, came out more like Hep!" LOL

So I started wading toward him, while still casting. Kind of hard wading with the crashing waves, and along the way, I hooked and landed two more trout...took a little more time on my wade towards him to land and string them, than he thought it should.

When I got there, Pop was saying some pretty bad words, and even HE was questioning if I had a known daddy, while the shoulder high waves knocked him around, while he was clutching his crotch. He evidently didn't particularly like the time I took to get to him.

He even said more bad words, when I laughed at his situation! He had grabbed the trout, just as the wave broke, driving the trout, mirrorlure, and hand into his crotch, and there he stood, with one set of trebles in the trout, one set in his thumb, and one set firmly attached to his jeans, with waves knocking him around. I told him "You don't have to yell anymore", I was right there next to him!

Again he questioned my ancestory, even tho he knew better. I told him "This is a mighty sorry time to be badmouthing you only rescuer in sight!" LOL He didn't like that too much either.

So, I managed to get his trout off the hook, and strung it...and then whipped out my knife and cut his jeans a little to free the barb, and pop gave out a big sigh of relief. 

We waded back up on the beach and cut his thumb a little to free his hand. He immediately dropped his drawers, right there on the beach, and started a pretty through inspection, of the "rest of his body".

The bad news was that the hook had "scratched" his important parts pretty good, the good news was that it never went past the barb. 

From then on, whenever pop would ask for help, hefting a loaded igloo, or to carry something...Cousin Bob and I would both yell out "HEP me, hep me!" Pop would scrowl, and mutter to himself, or completely ignore us!! LOL

PS...every story I have told is true. If you fish saltwater long enough...just some strange and interesting things are seen and happen!

Later
R3F


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Buddy flipped his yak today paddling out a bait.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

AguaMala said:


> Buddy flipped his yak today paddling out a bait.


Now that's funny!!! Ouch!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Same buddy that flipped in kayak. This time he was tying a knot an his hand slipped an he buried hook in his hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

OK, I will openly hang my head in shame for this one.

This past Sunday I went out fishing in the morning. Noticed my live well pump wasn't working for my rear well and figured I'd check it when I got back. Well, I fished until about 12:30 or 1 and the heat was just too much so I called it a day. Plus, my son wanted to go fishing later that day so I was going to get cleaned up and rest. So, got home and decided to check the pump in case the wiring connection had gone bad. Turns out the pump was bad so I pulled it and tossed it in the garage. The one thing I failed to do was close the valve where said pump sits but hey, I was hot and wanted a shower and a nap. Well, you can guess what happened when me and my kid went out later that afternoon. Well, a short, slow trip back to the dock and (what seemed like) 100 gallons of Chocolate Bayou later, we were back on our way. Always an adventure I guess.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i will get us started


The OP video was this thread's first fail.

'Sometimes You Win.. SOMETIMES YOU *LOOSE*...'


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> %$$%! that will ruin a day fast, hope he recovers completely..


Got his own O ***** handle he can take with him anywhere now. Is it still in his hand? I wouldn't let anyone get near me if I was in that spot. dang. That twang/snap when you cut a buried hook is the worst. Never forgetful type of feeling.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Before the days of cell phones and their cameras (so no pictures), three buddies and I were flounder fishing the flounder run in the GSC. It was in the 40s with an occasional spit of misting rain. Not a comfortable day for any of us, but one of us ,about an hour into the trip, was tying on a new hook and pulled the treble hook into his lip. He said "I think I just stuck a hook in my lip," but we ignored him thinking he was joking. Sure enough, he had a #8 treble hook buried past the barb in his lip. I offered to remove it and he said Blankety Blank NO!! I cut the line close to the hook and offered again to yank it out. He wasn't having it. The guy whose boat we were in offered to take him to the dock and let him go to an emergency room while we kept fishing and he said he'd be fine.

So he fished for another 5 hours with that hook in his lip. Being cold made the hook cold and he said his lip was freezing, but would not go in. 

At the end of the day, the third guy, whose father is a doctor, said we could take him to his office and get the hook out. So back to town and met the doctor at his office. He makes like he's going to put some pain meds in a syringe, but says he just wants to look at it first and clean it up. He clamped some hemos down in it "to see what we are working with," and then wipes the area with a cleaning pad. Then he started moving it slightly and then just yanked it out. As we were all laughing our butts off, the guy turns to me with his hand holding gauze to his now bleeding lip and said, "S*&^, I should of just let you do that 7 hours ago."


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Walked off the boat a few times. No pics but it was funny.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Same exact thing happened to me at Causeway Bait.. I was stepping from the gunnel to the dock..boat started swinging...I started doing a 'split'..one leg on the gunnel and one on the dock.. Ended up with my bottom half in the water. one hand holding onto bimini brace and the other hand hanging onto the pier. Panic all around..old geezer gonna drown.. Finally stretched out my legs and I was in 4 feet of water..LOLâ€¦ Sad part is that I had my camera in one pocket of my shorts and my cell phone in the other... Expensive skrew up....:headknock


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

*FAIL*

Tell me another story Uncle Bob
OK here it is.

I was fishing BHP in the early 80s on a weeknight in early sept. with "Crazy Gene" we were bored so we went down to the shallow end of the pier to net some mullet. They were thick in the wade gut so it was easy. We got a bucket full and saw a comotion in the surf. It was a bull shark chasing mullet in the surf. This in itself is not unusual however what followed was shall we say was so far past insane you could not even see insane in the rearview mirror! 
Gene said "Let's go catch that shark." 
I replied "With what, all our rods are on the last T?" 
Gene answered " you got a rope in the truck?" 
My answer "ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR *$^*&)##%(MIND?" 
"Probably, so do you have a rope?"
I checked the truck, yes there was my spare tail rope in the bed. Dumb and Dumber head off down the wade gut after a shark that is so busy snacking on mullet it even gets stranded by outgoing waves.
We got up to the shark and when it stranded again Gene made a flying tackle onto its back, grabbed the pectoral fins, and started yelling "Rope the tail, rope the tail!" I did, after getting tail swated more than once. Gene somehow dismounted without getting bit and we dragged a very unhappy 7' bull shark onto the sand, if there ever was a flippin' floppin' bitey fit that was it. We did not escape unscathed however, Gene and I both looked like we had lost a belt sander fight from "shark rash"

NEEDLESS TO SAY DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME OR ANYWHERE ELSE BOYS AND GIRLS


----------

